# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  anonymous access for SSRS 2008

## kirru.vrr

Hi i am new to the SSRS 2008.I deployed the reports and i want to set anonymous user settings for it.

I have seen some sites(http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jameswu/arch...l-rs-2008.aspx).

But i haven't get the solution.

Please provide me the solution.

Thanks in advance...

----------

